# Check this out!



## Dave Spencer (10 Aug 2007)

A little something to break the virginity of this section. The clip is a bit lengthy, but well worth watching until its conclusion.



Dave.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (10 Aug 2007)

blimey, thats astonashing lol Buffalo, king of the jungle


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Aug 2007)

Good to see bullies get their comeuppance. lol

Never seen that happen before.  I guess it doesn't make good TV to have the buffalo survive.  They need the blood and gore and victory for the macho lions for the ratings. lol

Andy


----------

